# antibiotics



## fosteliss (Nov 27, 2008)

My hedgie has been on antibiotics for about a week now for a URI and he doesn't seem to be getting any better. Has there ever been a case where antibiotics can't cure a URI? Should i be worried.... cuz i sort of am... The vet told me to give him such a small amount, only .2 ml a day. Is this enough? I read somewhere on this forum that a nuebalizer (sp) which is prescribed by a vet can cure a URI but since idk how to spell it i wasn't able to search. I'm really worried about my hedgie... when i went to give him his antibiotics today he had some snot on his mouth.... 
My hedgie's only about 11 weeks old.... he's too young to die


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

oh i am sorry to hear about your hedgehog. I dont know much about this subject but the nebulizer (sp) sound like a good idea! call your vet or any vet and just ask if you can have one or rent one .... maybe you can take your hedgie there and they can give him a treatment. ?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Antibiotics can take a while to work but sometimes the antibiotic prescribed will not be the right one for the bacteria. What antibiotic is he on?

Is he getting worse? Are his sneezes increasing in frequency, is his nose snottier than it was or the mucous has changed colour? How is is appetite?

.2 can be a the right dose depending on the strength of the antibiotic and his weight. I wouldn't worry about the amount. 

A nebulizer will help him breath and also deliver the meds right to his lungs. (and how do you spell it? Spell check keeps saying it's wrong?)

If you feel his symptoms are getting worse you should contact the vet again.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its hard to determine if the amount give is the correct amount without knowing the type, formulation and weight of the hedgehog. For this you will need to consult your vet to ensure that there isn't an error.

And yes it is possible the antibiotic may not work. While I've yet to have a hedgehog with a URI (touch wood), I have had a couple that were on antibiotics that didn't clear an infection. The bacteria causing the problem was resistant to the antibiotics we used. In both cases we ended up needing to have a culture & sensitivity test done to determine what kind of bacteria was causing the problem and with what antibiotic was used.

Whenever you don't see any improvement after a few days or you see a problem getting worse, call your vet and tell him/her what is going on.


----------

